# OCR as an entry level race bike?



## greenasgrass (Aug 12, 2005)

I am thinking of buying an OCR3 composite. This will be my first road bike. I want to use it for training and **eventually** racing. Is this a good bike for me? I know that the TCR is more built for racing but as a first road bike, I'm not sure I want a full racing geometry.

The big question is: will I stay competitive in my first years of racing with an OCR? Is the difference in geometries THAT big?

On a side note, I should ass that I am a female, my leg-torso relation being somewhat bigger than the guys'. (If that makes any difference at all !?)

Thanks.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

*It should be ok*

As a former racer and current owner of an owner of an OCR comp2, I think you'll do just fine. The only non-racy things about the bike are the triple chainring (which can be changed) and the tall head tube. I flipped my stem, dropped it all the way down, and have been pleased with the position. The frame rides GREAT and is plenty stiff and quick for racing.
I hope you enjoy the new bike!


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

i'd have to say that you should test ride the two bikes and compare. see which ones you like more! price range is about the same, so it's worth a look.

prodominant differences other than what was noted in the post above is that the chain stays are longer on the OCR, which would make it ride more comfortably.

this all being said, i too was in the same boat as you...and after test riding, i opted for the TCR composite.


----------



## greenasgrass (Aug 12, 2005)

Is the difference so big between the two models in term of positioning? I already have a deposit on the OCR and got a pretty damn good deal on it because they had it in stock and want to get rid of this year's models. They would therefore have to order the TCR 

You understand why I want to make sure that I'm not making a mistake. BTW, will I look like a fool if I go back to them and tell them I no longer want this bike I have bought?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, the posistion is different. The OCR has a slightly shorter top tube with an extended headtube, for a more upright position. I counteracted this by removing the headset spacers and turning over the stem. It also uses standard reach brakes instead of short reach brakes.


----------



## Giant1 (Jun 17, 2005)

*OCR vs TCR*

I also own an OCR C2 and picked it over the TCR C2 for a couple of reasons: The triple vs the double, the slightly longer wheelbase and the longer headtube. I never had a chance to test ride the TCR though. After about 500 miles I can say that the OCR rides and handles great. The only characteristic that I'm not too fond of is its reluctance to turn into corners, probably the trade off of the longer wheelbase and headtube. Also because the carbon frame dampens shock and vibration so well I'll probably replace the 25 width tires that come stock on the OCR with 23's to loss some drag. I'm afraid if I test ride a TCR I'd like it for it's quick handling over the OCR, but that can get old in a hurry. I also agree with the changes made by pdainsworth, they should quicken up the handling of the OCR and put you in a more race position. Bottom line: If you don't think you'll ever need the triple and you like a quick handling bike go with the TCR, if not stay with the OCR. Either way they're both great bikes for the money.


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 14, 2005)

*i'm diggin' the ocr....*

i've got long legs and a shorter torso so the frame fits me like a glove. as far as the wheelbase goes. it's not that long, really. when i bought mine, the research i did showed that the stays and wheel base fell in between the two sizes of lemond classic steel bikes that i liked, but that i couldn't fit on well. it is shorter by far the the specialized roubaiux of comparable sizes. and actually, the steering is classic euro angles. not really slow at all. the tcr has some weird numbers on the front end according to the catalog i had. never rode a tcr, as the one i sat on had a lot more frame flex, and that was not what i wanted. or the long and low position. i find the ocr to be a screaming downhill bike in the twisty hills of west virginia. the frame is plenty stiff for my 205 pounds but still rides smooth. i ditched the 25 c tires right off the bat, and put myself in the drop position by flipping the stem. it's not upright at all for me. excellent choice if the bike fits you.


----------

